# Siggy Addition



## Auravir (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if it would be alright to put this under my current siggy. I wanted to honour the great Robin Olds.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. Is there a way to add it to your current siggy - extend it? I would do it but I don't have my graphics program at the moment.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 18, 2009)

How's this? I shrunk the overall length to 600 pixels.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

That is just fine.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 18, 2009)

ok...thanks guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep that is fine. Max is 600*200 so that is perfect.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks good. Is there a relation with the FW-190's and the P-38?


----------



## Auravir (Oct 19, 2009)

Not really Thor, I just wanted to make a little tribute to the late, great, Robin Olds. (They are my two favorite planes, though)


----------

